# Post pics of your kindle bags and sleeves you sell!!



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

I have been looking for a kindle bag for my kindle 3 and one for my daughters kindle 3.  Thought we could start a thread with pics of ones people have for sale..  Because I am sure there are others on this board looking for a new case!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I make all kinds of bags and sleeves for Kindles (most people here are already aware!), too many to post here. Here's a link to my Photobucket account with pictures. http://s921.photobucket.com/albums/ad54/PG4003/


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a link to the purses I make. http://www.etsy.com/shop/KinPac


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

A click on the link in my signature brings you to my Etsy shop. I make covers and sleeves for Kindles and other devices.


----------



## joevleather (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a few of ours and we can pretty much custom make anything you have in mind


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I really like the 2nd one


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I sell bags and totes by Thirty One Gifts.  The Organizing Shoulder Bag and Pop Crossbody Bag, Demi Purse, Skirt Purse, Medium Bag and Cindy Tote are just a few of the bags that will hold your Kindle in it's case!
Sue

www.mythirtyone.com/suekemp
[email protected]


----------



## JTrudge (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi! I have an Etsy shop where I feature hand knit Kindle Kozies (covers). They are all made by me and can be made to order. Here's an example, and the link to my Etsy shop (JensKozyKnits).

http://www.etsy.com/shop/JensKozyKnits?ref=si_shop


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an Etsy shop http://www.etsy.com/shop/bigboytuckdesigns . I make sleeves, covers and hipsters.
Brenda


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

newborn said:


> I have an Etsy shop http://www.etsy.com/shop/bigboytuckdesigns . I make sleeves, covers and hipsters.
> Brenda


Brenda, you make some beautiful things. I saw several of your posts on Craftster.org.


----------



## newborn (Jan 10, 2010)

Patricia, thanks so much. Yours too are very pretty. I thought I'd saw you post some on Craftsters.org. I really like your Paris bag.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

manou said:


> A click on the link in my signature brings you to my Etsy shop. I make covers and sleeves for Kindles and other devices.


I don't see your signature in your post.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I don't see your signature in your post.


If you just click on the RED Banner it will take you there. The link is just at top edge of this Red banner.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I sell K3 sleeves in my Artfire store.

Here are a few I have for sale right now:


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Tabatha said:


> If you just click on the RED Banner it will take you there. The link is just at top edge of this Red banner.


Er.. I don't see a red banner.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmm... this is what I see. Maybe you have an ad block on your computer?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Er.. I don't see a red banner.


Hi Kimberly, 
here is the link http://www.etsy.com/shop/DressedByManuela


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah... Thank you!  It must be the ad block. I know that I need to wear glasses, but to miss something like that! LOL


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I am thinking you have "signature block" on.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Hand made and personally designed covers for Kindles, Nook, or any e-reader are my speciality. I have made covers for cases including the beautiful Oberon leather case, the Kindle lighted case and many others. I also make Oberon journal and portfolio covers along with iPad and Netbook covers.

I have a large selection of 88 beautiful fabrics in stock and if I don't have on hand what you would like, I will give you a link to a large fabric distributor where you may choose any fabric you would like. I also have some stunning authentic African prints I personally chose while in Tanzania. They are listed as #84 through #88 in my fabrics selection.

Prices start at $35 and go up to $50 depending on the customer's requirements. Machine embroideried designs are available (at the $50 price). I have hundreds of embroidery designs including many for kids and teenagers (Disney, Harry Potter, etc.). I will search the internet to find the design you want if I don't have it in stock. Each cover is discussed with the buyer and satisfaction is guaranteed.
Email me at [email protected]

See my products at: http://worldcrzr.zenfolio.com/f824067646


----------

